# KEIN Netzwerk nach SP2 Installation



## peda-deshi (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meinem Laptop Windows XP Home und das SP2 installiert.

Auf meinem Desktop PC ist ebenfalls Windows XP Home installiert worden, jedoch noch das SP1.

Das Netzwerk lief perfekt, einmal mit Laptop SP2 und Desktop PC SP1.

Jetzt habe ich beim Desktop PC auf SP2 aktualisiert,... und jetzt habe ich vom Desktop PC, sowie vom Laptop KEINE BERECHTIGUNG zum Zugriff auf die "Arbeitsgruppencomputer" vom Desktop PC.


Was läuft da falsch?
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Mich wundert, dass ich mit dem SP2 auf dem Laptop diese Probleme nicht habe, sondern nur beim Dekstop PC...


----------



## kasper (14. Oktober 2004)

Hast du schon die integrierte Firewall von SP2 eingstellt. Es blockt bestimmt den Desktop PC ab.


----------



## HADEX (14. Oktober 2004)

Hatte das "Problemchen" auch... lag bei mir an der Firewall. Willst du die Firewall benutzen, versuch mal folgendes:

1. Netzwerkverbindungen
2. Rechtsklick auf deine LAN Verbindung
3. Im Register "Erweitert" auf "Einstellung" der Windowsfirewall
4. dann Im Register "Ausnahmen" den Eintrag "Datei und Druckerfreigabe" checken ob ein Haken gesetzt ist. Falls nicht, Haken setzen.


----------



## peda-deshi (14. Oktober 2004)

An HADEX:

Hab ich schon gemacht! Hatte sogar die komplette Firewall ausgeschaltet!
Das Problem besteht immer noch! Hatten den Desktop formatiert, und OHNE SP2 hat alles hervorragend funktioniert (hab schon viele Netzwerke eingerichtet). Erst nachdem ich das SP2 auf dem Desktop installiert hatte, lief nichts mehr!


----------



## HADEX (15. Oktober 2004)

Was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn? Siehst du den Laptop als Computer in der Arbeitsgruppe? Kommt ein Ping zum Laptop durch?


----------



## peda-deshi (15. Oktober 2004)

Nein, in der Arbeitsgruppe wird KEIN Rechner angezeigt, da die Fehlermeldung vorher schon gezeigt wurde. In der Arbeitsgruppe auf dem Laptop sieht man den Desktop PC, kann aber nicht auf ihn zugreifen.


Fehlermeldung:

Auf Msheimnetz kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigungen verfügen.

Die Liste der Server in dieser Arbeitsgruppe ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar.


----------

